# Pro Haunts - are VIP tickets during week nights necessary due to crowds?



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Its been my experience that weeknight visits dont really require a VIP pass. Unless you get an added bonus of some sort. Weekends at popular haunts VIP is a must unless you want to wait hours but weeknights should be ok with a normal pass.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello! I live in PA and have been to Bates several times.

Awesome haunt. I recommend that and Shocktoberfest as 2 of the best around. I used to work at a PA haunt and have been to a lot of them in this area.

I've been there on a weeknight and it is not too bad. Obviously the closer you get to Halloween, the busier they are going to get. They will most likely have to wait a bit on a weeknight but we are not talking hours. My suggestion is, buy the regular tickets and if they see the place is mobbed then they can upgrade if they want. Most of the time the extra cost is worth it.

Hubby and I went one night and it ended up being school-bus night. Also, if you know what date you are going then call and ask if they have any large groups scheduled that evening. 

Have fun!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We were at Bates last night and have been to Shocktoberfest. Bates is a really cool place with a lot of effects. We always go during the week and it hasn't been bad. The weekends will be mobbed if it's nice weather. Our son is also in the reserves now so we go on the night for military discounts.


----------

